# So I get a call from the GYN doc



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

As I have a soaking wet Mia in my hands.

She's calling with the results of my last visit a week ago. Never good when the doc calls.

Anyway, I need to go back and have a scrapping of my cervix?????

Now, please be patient with me...I'm not the best patient...as long as my fur-babies are okay...hubby is fine...family friends are fine...I'm fine. 

I'm not much for going to the docs...haven't had a mam...won't have a mam...I only go to the gyn to keep my cycle on track with BC.

Okay, I'm scared. Could be nothing..and I could just have to go every 6 months..like dragging an elephant to water.

Now, time to bathe Leo.

Hugs to all and so how is all of your nights going.

(anyone ever have this done...40% of me really does not want to....the other 60% won't even consider it.)

Hubby has enough to worry about...okay...going to bath Leo.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I've had repeat paps and it's nearly always been b/c of interference from outside things. Therefore, I was told to abstain from intercourse for 2 weeks prior to a pap as it can cause tissue irritation and such. Try not to worry. Your doc is being cautious and that is good. As far as a mammo, I promise you, mine was completely painless! Please take care of YOU...your family needs you!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sticking your head in the sand for whatever reason is NEVER a good idea. Early detection of ANY disease is always the best medicine. Early detection of cervical cancer, breast cancer, etc. is almost always curable. It is probably nothing to worry about....doctors have to cover their own backside. Go for the appt. and keep a open mind, it is probably nothing. :wub: We will remember you in our prayers.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

It could be anything, they probably just need to retest thats all.
I just got a mammo for the first time in September, it's nothing/
I would really advise you to just go at least once, I promise there is NO pain.
Good luck, hope it all turns out to be routine! :biggrin:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi Christine,

I know you must be a bit worried right now but try to remain positive. Many times, results of pap smear may not be conclusive so the GYN asks for more tests, such as the one your GYN suggested, to find out more information. Often times, it is nothing. Please try to remain positive..I know you must feel a bit worried when you got the call. I will say a prayer for you and keep you in my thoughts!!

((HUGS))


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

:grouphug: Thank you all so much. Yes, usually, head in sand is me....I just worry it will make hubby worry.

Love you guys....ALOT!


----------



## xo daisy baby ox (Nov 9, 2008)

Pleeeease make sure you get this follow up done. As with a lot of cases it could just be a precautionary thing, but just in case there is something there, you will want and need to know so that you can have it taken care of. As I posted in another topic I was diagnosed with cervical cancer over 2 years ago after an abnormal pap showed cancerous cells. (I am fine now, but it was very scary) I don't want to scare you but if it is something serious, it will be best to find out early so that you can get it taken care of!!! Good luck and I am keeping you in my thoughts, hoping that it is nothing serious!!!!


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

Please go. We will worry about you otherwise. And, sometimes, what we think may be really bad turns out to be nothing at all and to be able to overcome your fears can be such a wonderful and unburdening feeling. Keep us posted. :grouphug:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (Xo Daisy Baby oX @ Jan 6 2009, 07:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=700514


> Pleeeease make sure you get this follow up done. As with a lot of cases it could just be a precautionary thing, but just in case there is something there, you will want and need to know so that you can have it taken care of. As I posted in another topic I was diagnosed with cervical cancer over 2 years ago after an abnormal pap showed cancerous cells. (I am fine now, but it was very scary) I don't want to scare you but if it is something serious, it will be best to find out early so that you can get it taken care of!!! Good luck and I am keeping you in my thoughts, hoping that it is nothing serious!!!![/B]



I am so sorry. I had no idea. I am so glad you are okay. I hope I wasn't being insensitive...or taking it lightly..I am just so grateful you are okay :grouphug: 

Thank you so much for sharing. I will call tomorrow and schedule the "Colpo" test. Doc said just to say that and they will know. 

Please know how deeply I worry about this when it effects others...but I guess when it's you...just doens't seem real or something.

Thank you again!!


----------



## xo daisy baby ox (Nov 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Allheart @ Jan 6 2009, 04:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=700526


> QUOTE (Xo Daisy Baby oX @ Jan 6 2009, 07:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=700514





> Pleeeease make sure you get this follow up done. As with a lot of cases it could just be a precautionary thing, but just in case there is something there, you will want and need to know so that you can have it taken care of. As I posted in another topic I was diagnosed with cervical cancer over 2 years ago after an abnormal pap showed cancerous cells. (I am fine now, but it was very scary) I don't want to scare you but if it is something serious, it will be best to find out early so that you can get it taken care of!!! Good luck and I am keeping you in my thoughts, hoping that it is nothing serious!!!![/B]



I am so sorry. I had no idea. I am so glad you are okay. I hope I wasn't being insensitive...or taking it lightly..I am just so grateful you are okay :grouphug: 

Thank you so much for sharing. I will call tomorrow and schedule the "Colpo" test. Doc said just to say that and they will know. 

Please know how deeply I worry about this when it effects others...but I guess when it's you...just doens't seem real or something.

Thank you again!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

No need to be sorry, you were not being insensitive at all! I just always get scared for people when I hear anything about this because of what I went through. 

I am glad you are scheduling the appt., the colposcopy was one of the first things I had done after my abnormal pap. It is really not bad at all. Again, I hope everything turns out to be fine for you!!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (Xo Daisy Baby oX @ Jan 6 2009, 07:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=700531


> QUOTE (Allheart @ Jan 6 2009, 04:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=700526





> QUOTE (Xo Daisy Baby oX @ Jan 6 2009, 07:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=700514





> Pleeeease make sure you get this follow up done. As with a lot of cases it could just be a precautionary thing, but just in case there is something there, you will want and need to know so that you can have it taken care of. As I posted in another topic I was diagnosed with cervical cancer over 2 years ago after an abnormal pap showed cancerous cells. (I am fine now, but it was very scary) I don't want to scare you but if it is something serious, it will be best to find out early so that you can get it taken care of!!! Good luck and I am keeping you in my thoughts, hoping that it is nothing serious!!!![/B]



I am so sorry. I had no idea. I am so glad you are okay. I hope I wasn't being insensitive...or taking it lightly..I am just so grateful you are okay :grouphug: 

Thank you so much for sharing. I will call tomorrow and schedule the "Colpo" test. Doc said just to say that and they will know. 

Please know how deeply I worry about this when it effects others...but I guess when it's you...just doens't seem real or something.

Thank you again!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

No need to be sorry, you were not being insensitive at all! I just always get scared for people when I hear anything about this because of what I went through. 

I am glad you are scheduling the appt., the colposcopy was one of the first things I had done after my abnormal pap. It is really not bad at all. Again, I hope everything turns out to be fine for you!!
[/B][/QUOTE]


Many thanks :grouphug: And so glad you are okay :aktion033: I really do appreciate....


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

:grouphug: Please go have the test done and I will be praying for you :grouphug:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm sending prayers your way, but am sure everything will be OK. I share some of my prior experiences later, but, after all my worrying, everything has always turned out well. rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Im only 28 and I have had to go back in 2 times for a scraping. Usually, like another poster said it must have been from an outside source because everything came back clean with no problems. I would definatly go back to the doctor though, you can never be too careful when it comes to your health.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

My mom died of breast cancer. I've been getting a mammogram done every year since I turned 30. At one point a few years ago my GYN found a suspicious lump and so I had a needle biopsy, it turned out to be nothing. I really wish you would reconsider the mammogram. People and your puppies depend on you. So many pets are homeless due to owners dying.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I understand about the "unless it's you" thing. I never cared about sunscreen until I was dx'd w/ melanoma. Now when I hear about people going to tanning beds and such, I cringe. I would also recommend yearly skin screenings. They caught mine this way..nothing overly suspicious..just the doc's gut feeling. :smheat:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Christine....we never like to hear from a doctor that we have to go back or even to hear major concern from them, but please do follow up with it. I'm sure it'll pan out to be nothing, but like others said, early detection and taking extra precautions are key. My father was in denial that he had something wrong with him and by the time he went to the doctor his cancer was too advanced...he passed away just 2 months after. I'm not saying this will happen to you, please please please don't think that. All I'm saying is you have to fight your worst fears and take care of yourself b/c it's better to address the issues and find out that everything will be ok than to risk something advancing. Be brave! Mia and Leo are counting on you take care of yourself so you can take care of them! :grouphug:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

My gp gets ticked with me because I won't have paps/pelvic exams anymore. Everything has been removed - I see absolutely no purpose whatsoever in having that exam. I do go yearly and get my booooooooooobs squished. In fact, my appt is for Feb 9 - fun, fun!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I hope its nothing, Christine!!!! Lots of good thoughts and prayers headed your way!!!! rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Thank you everyone so much. All have moved me a great deal. I am so sorry for those of you that have lost love ones, or went through something like this yourself.

Really scared...but making the appointment today :grouphug: 

Many woman have bravely traveld this road before me, so in honour of all them, I know I should really go through with this
and suck it all up.

Love you all.
Christine


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Jan 6 2009, 06:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=700488


> Sticking your head in the sand for whatever reason is NEVER a good idea. Early detection of ANY disease is always the best medicine. Early detection of cervical cancer, breast cancer, etc. is almost always curable. It is probably nothing to worry about....doctors have to cover their own backside. Go for the appt. and keep a open mind, it is probably nothing. :wub: We will remember you in our prayers.[/B]



Great advice and so true.


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (Allheart @ Jan 7 2009, 02:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=700813


> Really scared...but making the appointment today :grouphug:[/B]


you GO girl! :thumbsup: 

p.s. do you have a girlfriend you could take with you to a mammogram? I'll volunteer. do you live anywhere near southcentral WI?


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

I just adore you "Lillykins : :wub: :wub: :grouphug: :grouphug: ( I just saw a post you made in reference to the baby maltese where the MIL passed away. *YOU *are so special)

No, I am in NJ, but will hop a plane so we can go together . THANK YOU so much for offering...means the world. Not quite there with the Mammy courage yet, but you are such a sweetheart.

One little baby step at a time...Appointment for that Clopo thing test, has been made for this Mon at 1:45. Thank God I love my gyn...she is so patient with me. Before I found her it had been 15 years since I had been there. First time I went, I kept moving her hands away...***how embarrasing***...but she was so patient.

So, first thing this clopo thing....and then I'll think about the Mammy thing. My Mom is a breast cancer survivor and did beautiful with it. Mom is so diligent about going to the docs..I must take after dear old Daddy.

I think you are SOOOO wonderful...thank you again.

And thank you EVERYONE :grouphug: All of you are so special to me...and forgive me for being so odd about medical things with me.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I totally understand how you feel about medical things because I'm the same way. My doctor is also
very patient. She'll ask me... "Do you think you can get this blood test this year?". If I say no she says
"Well, I'd like you to... so here's the slip... see if you can." And when I'm back the next year and never went 
for the test.... she's okay with it. She does what she can and the rest is up to me.... which is how I need my
relationship with my doctor to be... since I really have a problem with doctors and medical things (dentist too!!). 
I figure at least I go in yearly for an exam now.... which i didn't do for 10 years... so that's something
anyway.

Listen, I live in New Jersey and if you need a friend... let me know. (I've never had a mammo either :brownbag

Good luck,

Debbie


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (Harrysmom @ Jan 7 2009, 04:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=701038


> I totally understand how you feel about medical things because I'm the same way. My doctor is also
> very patient. She'll ask me... "Do you think you can get this blood test this year?". If I say no she says
> "Well, I'd like you to... so here's the slip... see if you can." And when I'm back the next year and never went
> for the test.... she's okay with it. She does what she can and the rest is up to me.... which is how I need my
> ...


Awwww Debbie thank you so much :grouphug: It must be a Jersey - no white coat - thing LOL . I yi yi. I REALLY don't like to go to the docs..AT ALL. OOOH any doc. I just don't like to be touched..unless it's my Official Invitation Only .

I have asthma as well...oh my poor asthma doctor, how he tries to keep me in one piece.

Debbie, thank you so much again...and if you ever need anything tooo.... please just let me know :grouphug:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Leaving out in a few hours, to have the test done. Thanks so much for all the thoughts and prayers....a wee bit nervous.
Hubby will be with me, so that helps a lot.

Just gonna hold my nose, and jump in the pool.

Love you guys :grouphug:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Good girl, Christine. Praying all goes well. It's tough being a girl, sometimes!
xoxoxox


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Everything will turn out fine Christine I'm glad your'e going my thoughts will be with you until you update us. :hugging:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Christine, I just read this. Good luck today. You can do this. Let us know how it went. Next step, Mammo! You are an intelligent woman, treat yourself like a loved one! Get the tests!! PLEASE. rayer: We love you.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Good luck today! I've had that test and it isn't bad. I think there was some MILD cramping so take an Advil beforehand if you can.

AND my dear friend.... you MUST have regular mammograms. PLEASE!!! We are lucky that there is a test that can detect abnormalities early. The mammo itself is not bad at all. The smooshing takes all of about 5 seconds. You will be sooooo glad you did it!!

Best wishes for a great outcome today!!! :Good luck:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Good luck with your text today. Hopefully all if well.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

:Good luck: with the test, Christine! Fingers and toes crossed that all will be A-OK! :thumbsup:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Best Of Luck!! :grouphug:


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

:grouphug: thinking of you & wishing the very best. If there are some abnormal cells it's important that they are discovered early and removed. I went through the same test many years ago and also had something called a leep procedure. Afterward I had to have more frequent pap tests for awhile but all has been fine since. Please let us know how you are doing.

Debbie

P.S. Same thing goes for getting a mammogram. For those who never had one, it's truly not a big deal (minor discomfort but so worth the effort). My upcoming hurdle is preparing myself for the doctor telling me that I've finally reached that special age where I should get a colonoscopy. I'm not afraid of the procedure but so dread having to drink that gallon of go-litely. I DO NOT do liquid medicines of any kind, just the thought makes me queasy. But I'll do it, yeeech.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

First, THANK YOU all so much for your support....I promise you...each and everyone of you helped me go through it....as you will see....

Sher, I just caught your post about the advil, right as I was ready to head out, I didn't get a chance to grab them...sure wish I did.

Okay...so...here's how it went..and you all need to hug yourselves...for helping me.

Hubby and I get there.....sign in...smile at all the patients, and feel bad he is the only guy there. Starting to get nervous..
the door opens to the waiting area "Christine"....well, guess there's no turning back now.

A VERY sweet tech, took care of me, and go me ready for the doc....ya know the normal...below waist thing...

All proud of myself for being there, just swinging my legs....back and forth...back and forth......sitting there, wondering how is Cuddles doing....about Sweet Daisy's spay operation...will Oliver make it to Deb's by tomorrow..a billion things passing through my mind.... and oh, about 15- 20 minutes later..I hear a knock on the door...." Come on in " I say  
It was the sweet tech again, she needed the ultrasound machine that was in my room, but assured me the doc would be in any moment.

Okie doke. Swinging legs back and forth..back and forth...15 more minutes...20 more minutes...I'm getting VERY cold...and thinking...did they forget me?? :shocked: :shocked: Noooo I tell myself, there just very busy...and well I tried, and I might as well, slide of this table, get dressed, and give it a go, another time. It's not like I chicken out...BUT THEN, I thought...I'll have to tell all of you....that I didn't go through with it... :blush: :blush: So, thanks to you....I sat there, and looked at the paintings on the wall for the 100th time...

10 more minutes....15 more minutes...FINALLY....the door flies open....and the Doctor says..."Oh honey, I am so sorry, I forgot you were in here :blink: :blink: , I just smiled, and thought..."um, that's okay, your NOT my doctor :w00t: :w00t: 

"Oh, didn't you know I was going to be doing this today...and did you take your Motrin :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: ". Um, no, no and NOOOOO.

Anyway....we get started, and honest to anything...right from the getco...it HURT. Whatever she did the first time :w00t: ,
and she said, "honey, this is the easy part"...i yi yi. But actually from there on, it went okay.

Need to go back in two weeks. So, give yourselves a big hug...as you kept doodoo me, in that room, freezing...but at least I didn't use it for an excuse to leave.

Love you guys...

:grouphug:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

aww sorry about your experience!! *hugs you*


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

I am glad it went okay, are you cramping?????? Any change in pap smear and they do a colposcopy now a days...I had one and it was all negative but it HURT like the devil. Please take ADVIL as it is an anti prostaglandin and will erradicate cramping before it starts.........Hope it is all negative as well....Feel good Christine!! x0x0x0 N


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (PuttiePie @ Jan 12 2009, 04:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=704455


> I am glad it went okay, are you cramping?????? Any change in pap smear and they do a colposcopy now a days...I had one and it was all negative but it HURT like the devil. Please take ADVIL ans it is an anti prostaglandin and will erradicate cramping before it starts.........Hope it is all negative as well....Feel good Christine!! x0x0x0 N[/B]



I am so glad you asked that. I feel AWFUL. Like a truck hit me. But I just took the advil.

Thanks so much (many hugs)


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ouch... sorry about the pain... I didn't want to scare you which is why I said the pain was "mild"!!  

I'm so glad you got it done and over with. Yea!! :grouphug: 

Now... my dear.... go get that mammogram!!!


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

QUOTE (Allheart @ Jan 12 2009, 04:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=704456


> QUOTE (PuttiePie @ Jan 12 2009, 04:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=704455





> I am glad it went okay, are you cramping?????? Any change in pap smear and they do a colposcopy now a days...I had one and it was all negative but it HURT like the devil. Please take ADVIL ans it is an anti prostaglandin and will erradicate cramping before it starts.........Hope it is all negative as well....Feel good Christine!! x0x0x0 N[/B]



I am so glad you asked that. I feel AWFUL. Like a truck hit me. But I just took the advil.

Thanks so much (many hugs)
[/B][/QUOTE]


I remember I hurt for a while, just eat ADVIL ( with food). Did they tell you how many ADVIL to take, how many milligrams?


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Jan 12 2009, 04:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=704458


> Ouch... sorry about the pain... I didn't want to scare you which is why I said the pain was "mild"!!
> 
> I'm so glad you got it done and over with. Yea!! :grouphug:
> 
> Now... my dear.... go get that mammogram!!![/B]


Oh Sher, that's okay....It gave me an indicator, that hey, this isn't supposed to be fun. It was just at the very beginning I saw stars...

Thanks for being there.... :grouphug: 

Thanks Stacy  ***hugs***


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (PuttiePie @ Jan 12 2009, 04:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=704462


> QUOTE (Allheart @ Jan 12 2009, 04:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=704456





> QUOTE (PuttiePie @ Jan 12 2009, 04:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=704455





> I am glad it went okay, are you cramping?????? Any change in pap smear and they do a colposcopy now a days...I had one and it was all negative but it HURT like the devil. Please take ADVIL ans it is an anti prostaglandin and will erradicate cramping before it starts.........Hope it is all negative as well....Feel good Christine!! x0x0x0 N[/B]



I am so glad you asked that. I feel AWFUL. Like a truck hit me. But I just took the advil.

Thanks so much (many hugs)
[/B][/QUOTE]


I remember I hurt for a while, just eat ADVIL ( with food). Did they tell you how many ADVIL to take, how many milligrams?
[/B][/QUOTE]


Thanks Putie Pie. I never had any children, I can only imagine what that is like...but you made me feel better, as I know it's okay to feel like crap   No, she didn't say anything about taking anything....I sure wish it was my regular doc.
But I will see her in two weeks. Thank you so much.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear that it was a painful experience .... but I'm glad for you that it's over!! I hope that you feel
better soon and I am praying that the tests show that there's nothing to worry about.

Debbie


----------



## xo daisy baby ox (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm so glad you did it. I do have to admit that I didn't want to scare you by saying that there would be some pain. *Sorry!* :blush: I did also experience pain while getting it done and it was very uncomfortable as well. Afterward I had cramping and a very uncomfortable feeling but I also didn't take anything beforehand. (they never told me to) When I got home, I took some advil and had a nap. I was pampered when my bf got home though. It was a good excuse to be waited on! LOL I hope you are not experiencing too much pain and once again I am so happy that you went through with it and didn't leave! :you rock:


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

WAY TO GO! I'm so glad you went and soooooooo glad that part is over! :chili:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (Xo Daisy Baby oX @ Jan 12 2009, 05:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=704496


> I'm so glad you did it. I do have to admit that I didn't want to scare you by saying that there would be some pain. *Sorry!* :blush: I did also experience pain while getting it done and it was very uncomfortable as well. Afterward I had cramping and a very uncomfortable feeling but I also didn't take anything beforehand. (they never told me to) When I got home, I took some advil and had a nap. I was pampered when my bf got home though. It was a good excuse to be waited on! LOL I hope you are not experiencing too much pain and once again I am so happy that you went through with it and didn't leave! :you rock:[/B]



Awww thank you SOOOOOOOOOOO much. You and everyone has made me feel a whole lot better. Hubby is resting soundley and the babies are VERY active :smpullhair: :smpullhair: 

You all rock 

:ThankYou:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Oh Ouch! I finally saw this.....sorry I'm late! Aren't you glad that is over with?! I don't know why they would make you wait 2 wks. for results. That stinks. You did the right thing, now forget about it.  It will be fine.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Yea I'm glad you did it!! So the horrible part is over and you will feel better now that it's behind you. Now on to the mammogram if you do it I'll do it!!! :smheat:


----------



## elizabeth (Oct 31, 2008)

rayer: I feel so bad I didn't stmble upon your post about your test.......I'm glad its over....I've had a couple of those......not fun. I hope everything turns out ok...when will you get the test results? 2 weeks? My guess is (i used to work for a OB/GYN) they will call you sooner if it comes back really abnormal. 
I will say some prayers!!! Hugs!
Elizabeth :wub:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I had a scraping of the uterus. I told the nurse I wanted an epidural and Tylenol #3. She laughed at me but did tell the Dr. He said no epidural but gave me something to block the pain. Worked well! Went right to the drug store after the procedure and filled my Tylenol #3. I felt great until about 5 in the evening I had the test done in the morning. It never hurts to ask.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Well how on earth did I miss this? First of all I'm so glad it's over with and you went through with it. We'll all be waiting with you for the results.

So....how ya' feeling this evening?


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Jan 12 2009, 09:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=704657


> Well how on earth did I miss this? First of all I'm so glad it's over with and you went through with it. We'll all be waiting with you for the results.
> 
> So....how ya' feeling this evening?[/B]



Thank you everyone. Was able to lay down a bit last night...and now the babies got me up at 2:00 AM EST. Yeh, babies.
I really appreciate all the support.

xoxoxo


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Christine i don't know how i missed this, but i'm glad that you got it done. Now it's time for the mammogram. Everything's going to be ok. Let us know as soon as you get the results. :hugging:


----------

